# Bios Batterie leer. Wie umtauschen ?



## Camorra28 (12. Januar 2016)

Mein Vater hat mir einen alten PC aus dem Vereinsheim mitgebracht und ich sollte mal gucken ob das Ding noch funktioniert. 
Also startet tut er problemlos, aber es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. CMOS checksum error. Dabei handelt es sich um eine leere Bios Batterie. Da ich noch nie in meinem Leben so eine Batterie ausgetauscht habe brauche ich eure Hilfe. 
Wie muss ich da vorgehen ? Ist es egal welche CMOS Batterie ich hole ?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (12. Januar 2016)

Du brauchst eine Batterie auf der steht CR2032  . Das steht auf der Batterie selber, die Halterung in der die Batterie steckt hat so eine Klammer die musst du zur Seite drücken und die alte rausfallen lassen, (vielleicht Rechner leicht schräg heben) oder vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher nachhelfen.
Danach die neue einfach reindrücken und gegebenenfalls im Bios wieder alles einstellen da dieses sich zurücksetzt.

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=cr+2032+knopfzelle+lithium&tag=googhydr08-21&index=electronics&hvadid=55447766881&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12623989263454736315&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8zzwd6lahg_b

Diese hier brauchst du, habe auch im Supermarkt z.B. Norma schon welche gekauft, glaube im Blödia Markt gibts auch welche.

Obwohl bei einem älteren Rechner kannst ja mal nachschauen was für eine Bezeichnung auf der Batterie steht, Knopfzellen gibt es verschiedene.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Januar 2016)

Du kaufst ne passend große 3V-Knopfzelle (CR2032), nimmst die alte raus und tust die neue rein.
Ein Mal BIOS-Settings neu einstellen, das wars.


----------



## NerdFlanders (12. Januar 2016)

Rate mal, das ist nicht die erste CMOS Batterie die eingeht 

Wenn der PC spinnt - Bios-Batterie wechseln - PC-WELT
BIOS-Batterie wechseln und das BIOS wieder einrichten ? GIGA
BIOS-Batterie im PC wechseln – so funktioniert’s - CHIP
BIOS Batterie wechseln: Mainboard Batterie selbst tauschen
...

Einfach mal Google fragen


----------



## DKK007 (12. Januar 2016)

Einfach die Knopfzelle austauschen.


----------



## Camorra28 (12. Januar 2016)

Ok vielen dank. Was bedeutet "BIOS neu einstellen". Kenne mich überhaupt nicht damit aus.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2016)

Entweder persönliche Einstellungen wie lüfterdrehzahl etc. Ändern oder einfach die standardkonfig laden das reicht für den Normalbetrieb.


----------



## Camorra28 (12. Januar 2016)

Alles klar. Vielen dank euch allen.


----------



## Maqama (12. Januar 2016)

Kauf die aber am besten Online auf Amazon.

Hier gibt z.B. 5 Stück für~3€
Varta 6032101401 - Knopfzellen-SET 5x CR 2032: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Beim MediaMarkt zahlt man für eine 5€, war z.B. bei mir so.


----------

